# raised today



## Texan92

I was raised today in Bowie lodge #578 I am so proud


----------



## texasmason791

Congrats Brother. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782

Congratulations fellow Master!!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76

Congratulations to you.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## flttrainer

Congrats Brother!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Texan92 said:


> I was raised today in Bowie lodge #578 I am so proud



I am sorry that I missed this post during my earlier session today.

Congratulations to you! Welcome to the fraternity as a Full Member!!


----------



## abibbs02

Congratulations 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Trip

Congrats 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ratchet

Congrats on being raised to a Master Mason


----------



## AFMII

Congrats Brother on being raised to the sublime degree of master mason 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins

congrats


----------



## ni3f

Bravo, brother !


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

Congrats brother! It is a day you will forever remember. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother

Your journey will truly now begin. Congrats brother. Continue to ever travel east.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Videre Audire Tacere

Congrats Brother! Welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Now you can get some bling, great job. Wear it with pride.


Glen Rose # 525
Granbury # 392


----------



## Keithwmiller71

Congrats

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7

Congratulations, BROTHER.............now, the REAL work begins...........the daily work of LIVING AND APPLYING the Masonic Principles and Lessons TO YOUR DAILY WALK............Jewelry, Car Decals, Tee Shirts, and Hats are all nice, but the work done on your Ashlar should be the primary focus...........please strive to be the Man and Mason that our GAOTU wants you to be...........SMIB


BRO. VINCENT C. JONES, SR., BAYOU CITY LODGE #228, PHA
PRINCE HALL AFFILIATION, FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONRY, HOUSTON, TEXAS
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS


----------



## widows son

Congrats.


----------



## bro jimmie

Congrat to you Brother


----------



## Brent Heilman

Congrats Brother.


----------



## CzarAlexis

Congratulations!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mr.Dewdrop

Congratulations brother! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41

A late congratulations! Can't believe I kept missing the original post.

Congratulations again!


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Congrats Sir!!


----------

